# getting a car back to the UK



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

some good friends of ours are sadly returning to the UK in a few weeks

they have 2 cars to take back - and don't particularly want to drive them both themselves

does anyone know of a reputable company which would take one of them back for them?

Jávea to somewhere in the far north.....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

CarTranSpain - Car Transport Spain | cartranspain - Car Transport Spain - Vehicle Delivery Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> CarTranSpain - Car Transport Spain | cartranspain - Car Transport Spain - Vehicle Delivery Spain


brilliant thanks:clap2:

do you know anyone who has used them?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes,I have: I sent a Toyota Landcruiser back for a friend of mine. They picked it up at the bottom of our track and delivered it to his house in Bucks for just under £500 and it took four days...blooming brilliant I call it. Cheaper than driving!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> Yes,I have: I sent a Toyota Landcruiser back for a friend of mine. They picked it up at the bottom of our track and delivered it to his house in Bucks for just under £500 and it took four days...blooming brilliant I call it. Cheaper than driving!!


absolutely amazing!!

I have passed it on to my friends

now they just need more boxes & I have to find somewhere to put the [email protected] I have stored in their garage


----------

